# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  The definitive mandolin Christmas recording list

## Scott Tichenor

The Mandolin Cafe's definitive mandolin Christmas list, below. More images than we're allowed to upload so we'll list them instead. Many of these are rotating on the Cafe home page at various times during late November and Decmeber.

See: the Mandolin Cafe's official amazon.com Christmas List

Butch Baldassari's _Evergreen_ -amazon | Elderly | SoundArt Recordings | amazon
David Grisman's _Acoustic Christmas_ - amazon | Acoustic Oasis
Karen Mal & Will Taylor, _A Mandolin Christmas_ - amazon
Brian Oberlin, _Solo Christmas Swing_ - amazon | CDBaby
Alan and Bonnie Epstein, _Come In From The Cold_ - Elderly | amazon | CDBaby
_A Skaggs Family Christmas Vol I_ - Skaggs Family Records | amazon
_A Skaggs Family Christmas Vol II_ - Skaggs Family Records | amazon
Rhonda Vincent, _Beautiful Star: A Christmas Collection_ - amazon
Emory Lester, _Christmas Carols_ - Elderly | amazon | CDBaby | iTunes
Bluegrass Christmas Collection: _Christmas Time's a Comin_ - amazon
_Acoustic Mandolin Christmas_ - amazon
Nashville Mandolin Ensemble, _Gifts_ - amazon
Modern Mandolin Quartet, _Nutcracker Suite_ - amazon
Eddie Russo, _A Mandolin Christmas_ - amazon
Lara & Reyes, _Navidad_ - amazon
_Tony Williamson Trio Christmas at Doobie Shea_ - amazon.com
Simon Mayor, _Winter with Mandolins_ - Elderly | out of stock at amazon U.S. | iTunes | amazon UK
Sugar Hill Compilation, _Tinsel Town_ - amazon
New Grange, _A Christmas Heritage_ - amazon
Evan Marshall, _Mandolin For Christmas_ - amazon
Mair-Davis Duo, _The Sounding Joy_ - amazon
Laurie Lewis & Tom Rozum, _Winter's Grace_ - amazon
Alison Brown, _Evergreen_ - amazon
Adam Phillips, _Songs of Old (A Christmas Album)_ - iTunes | amazon
Spencer Capier, _Christmas Instrumentals_ - amazon
Peter Ostroushko, _Heartland Holiday Live at the Fitzgerald_ - amazon
Ronnie McCoury, Norman and Nancy Blake, Vassar Clements, James Bryan, and Roy Huskey Jr., _An Americana Christmas_ - amazon
Ugo Orlandi, Alessandro Bono, Quintetto A Plettro "R. Chalace", Orchestra Di Mandolini E Chitarre "Città Di Brescia" & Claudio Mandonico, _Christmas With Mandolins_ - amazon
Dayton Mandolin Orchestra, _Sound of Angels_ - CDBaby | CDUniverse
Inez Lancaster,  _Snowed In With A Mandolin On Christmas Day_ - amazon
John Darnall, _A Mandolin Christmas_ - amazon
Robin Bullock, _Christmas Eve is Here_ - amazon | CDBaby
Jesse McReynolds, _A Mandolin Christmas_ - from artist
Seattle Mandolin Orchestra, _Rejoice_ - CDBaby
Rhonda Vincent, _Christmas Time_ 
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band _Christmas Album_
Kujacoustic, Nadal
Homer and Jethro, _Cool Crazy Christmas_
Napoli Mandolin Christmas - _Ciao Christmas_


Recordings we're featuring for a day on the Cafe home page this month:

----------

albeham, 

Bluejay, 

Brad Weiss, 

Chinn, 

David Rambo, 

Denny Gies, 

Ed Rosney, 

John Soper, 

lorrainehornig, 

mandomedic, 

Pasha Alden, 

Paul Statman, 

Tim Griffin

----------


## Sergio Lara

Lara & Reyes - "Navidad"

http://www.amazon.com/Navidad/dp/B00...+reyes+navidad

----------


## AlanN

Christ*mas* At Doobie Shea

http://www.cmt.com/artists/tony-will...graphy/157867/

----------


## John Rosett

My favorite Christmas record:

----------

albeham, 

Charles E.

----------


## coletrickle

Simon Mayor "Winter with Mandolins" available at Elderly and iTunes. This is a great recording...non standard carols. Just discovered it and got it this year. 

"Tinsel Tunes" is a Sugar Hill compilation on iTunes that is great. Chris Thile playing "Bring a Torch", killer twin mando version of "Sleigh Ride" with Sam Bush, Nashville Bluegrass band, Pychograss, etc.

Newgrange's Christmas album is nice with Mike Marshall and Tim O'Brien on mando and mando family instruments.

Evan Marshall's solo mando Christmas album is great.

The Mair-Davis Duo "The Sounding Joy" (at Elderly) is a fine classical approach to mandolin/guitar Christmas and related carols...including many that you don't hear. One of my favorites. 

Also, if you can find it...Laurie Lewis and Tom Rozum "Winter's Grace" is a great CD with a lot of mando playing on it. Not sure if it is available anywhere, which is a shame if not.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## coletrickle

Oh yeah...and Alison Brown's "Evergreen" album features a lot of mando from Joe Craven. It is also a great recording in general.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> My favorite Christmas record:


OMG... be still my heart. How did I miss that one? Must head to YouTube to see if I can find cuts. Thank you.

----------


## mandocrucian

A more recent version of the CD incorporates a second live concert disc: 
Special two CD edition of this holiday release from the veteran Rockers featuring the original *Jethro Tull Christmas Album* (2003) plus the more recent recording *Jethro Tull - Live At St Brides*. Last Christmas (2008), Jethro Tull performed and recorded a live concert at St Bride's Church in London. The profits from all tickets sold for the service, went to The Connection at St Martins, a charitable facility for the care of London's homeless community. Ian Anderson's view is that "we all have a duty of care and responsibility to help the less fortunate."

----------

bassthumper, 

violmando

----------


## mrmando

No mando, but the Flecktones' Christmas album is a real hoot.

----------


## AlanN

If we are going beyond mandolin

----------


## mrmando

For learning, not just listening, there's Roland White's Mandolin Christmas: 
http://www.rolandwhite.com/mandolin_christmas.htm

----------


## Joe Mendel

Dan Crary's Holiday Guitar is a good one too: http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Guitar...ords=dan+crary

----------


## David Rambo

This would be for a non mandolin content list, but Bruce Cockburn's "Christmas" contains excellent material.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> This would be for a non mandolin content list, but Bruce Cockburn's "Christmas" contains excellent material.


That's what supplanted Grisman's "Acoustic Christmas" as my favorite Christmas recording years ago. It's hard to find though, the last I knew.

----------


## aphillips

Well you can check out my Christmas Album - there is mandolin on It Came Upon a Midnight Clear, Come Thou Long Expected Jesus, The First Noel, and Sweet Little Jesus Boy is just voice and mandolin.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/so...um/id484788600

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Well you can check out my Christmas Album - there is mandolin on It Came Upon a Midnight Clear, Come Thou Long Expected Jesus, The First Noel, and Sweet Little Jesus Boy is just voice and mandolin.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/so...um/id484788600


This is a very nice recording. Folks should definitely check it out.

----------

aphillips

----------


## Richard Singleton

I am very fond of St Agnes Fountain for holiday music. Chris Leslie of Fairport Convention provides the mandolin playing.

http://www.whileandmatthews.co.uk/aggie.php

----------


## MandoAblyss

"Snowbound" by Jim's Red Pants, Hillary and Rick Wagner, extraordinary multi-instrumentalist duo in Dayton, OH, http://www.rickandhillarywagner.com/Welcome.html.

I recommend #16. Christmas Morn at http://jimsredpants.bandcamp.com/album/jims-red-pants, a compilation from their six CDs (can't find Snowbound on-line).

Hillary and Rick also are devoted teachers of adults and school children on classical violin, mandolin, guitar and banjo; can't count how many kids they have launched into a life of music.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> No mando, but the Flecktones' Christmas album is a real hoot.


Don't dismiss this as completely "no mando." Andy Statman is on several cuts. Terrific and typically eclectic.



Jingle All the Way

----------

David Rambo, 

dchernack

----------


## mandolino maximus

_Sorry, calling piracy on that download. Plus, providing a link to a .zip file on the web is begging for trouble._

----------


## mandopete

A Very Special Acoustic Christmas - Various artists including Sam Bush, Ricky Skaggs, Dan Tyminski, Rhonda Vincent (mandolin perspective).  Theres a great version of "Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow" by Sammy!

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Also, if you can find it...Laurie Lewis and Tom Rozum "Winter's Grace" is a great CD with a lot of mando playing on it. Not sure if it is available anywhere, which is a shame if not.


That's one of our favorites, too, and it's available on Laurie's website: http://www.laurielewis.com/store.htm#

----------


## sgarrity

I just ordered Winter's Grace.  Then I realized their downloads are on a seperate page!!  Only $10 for the MP3

----------


## mrmando

> Don't dismiss this as completely "no mando." Andy Statman is on several cuts. Terrific and typically eclectic.


Cool. Sorry, I saw the live show, complete with Casey Driessen on fiddle and a band of Tuvan throat singers, but no mando ... and must have leaped to a conclusion about the recording. Of course I'm not interested in recordings if they're not exactly like the live show, and I refuse to listen to Andy Statman playing Christmas music unless he sticks to the melody ... whoops, wrong thread.

Oh! Hey! Check it out -- complete MP3 album is only $5 at Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Jingle-All-the...cktones+jingle

----------


## foldedpath

It's just one track on the album, but there is a cool tune called "Little Christmas" on the Liz Carroll & John Doyle "Double Play" album, where John plays mandola. It's the first of three tunes in the set, and he comes back on mandola for the third tune. You can hear a brief sample at the Amazon link below. The rest of the album is stellar too, but no mando content:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...p_trk12?ie=UTF

----------


## mandroid

OK, nice shopping list, but which particular Xmas songs do you folks play yourselves ?

----------


## Psyberbilly

I have been kinda partial to Emmylou Harris's " Light Of The Stable " for a couple of decades now . Gets a pretty heavy rotation this time of year . But I am extremely biased !

----------


## Geno

Another good one with some fine mandolin playing is An Americana Christmas which features Ronnie McCoury, Norman and Nancy Blake, Vassar Clements, James Bryan, and Roy Huskey Jr.

http://www.amazon.com/An-Americana-C...28322&sr=301-1

----------


## joebrent

Me and Bryan Dunn do John Prine's "Christmas in Prison".

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-in-Prison/dp/B006NGBEU0

----------


## fatt-dad

I like, "Santa Claus the Original Hippie," by Homer and Jethro.

I also really love, "Christmas Times is Here," by Steve Vai (no mandolin, but great anyhow).

I think, "We Three Kings," by Spinal Tap is a hoot!

There's an awful-lot of great Christmas music.  Much has been listed.

f-d

----------


## Jim Abrams

A couple disks I've been playing every Christmas for a long time are:

_Christmas with Mandolins_, Ugo Orlandi, Alessandro Bono et al. Lots of material arranged for mandolin orchestra (Arts Productions, 1999);

_Christmas in Croatia_, 2 CD-Set, Duquesne University Tamburitzans.  For years I played mandola in a tamburitzan band for Christmas mass at a Croatian Catholic parish in Johnstown, PA.  We played many of the songs on the CDs.

----------


## bones12

Others that are fun are: "Evergreen- Mandolin music for Christmas" (Cactus Records),"An Americana Christmas" (Winterharvest) with N and N Blake, R McCoury etc.,"Gifts" by Nashville Mandolin Ensemble (Columbia),"The Sound of Angels" by Dayton Mandolin Orchestra,"Snowed in With a Mandolin on Christmas" by Inez Lancaster and "Where Will You Be Christmas Day?"(Dust to Digital)  with one tiny mandolin contribution.  Sorry if these have been listed earlier.   Doug in Vermont

----------


## John Flynn

Here's one that hasn't been mentioned that I've enjoyed for years: "A Mandolin Christmas" by John Darnall. Twelve Christmas standards done with a really warm, folksy, comfortable vibe. Sounds like a bowl-back mando with sparse, but tasteful, backing mostly on on finger-picked acoustic guitar, bass and assorted other instruments.

----------


## maj34

One of my favorites is Alan & Aleta Murphy's "It's Christmas Time."  Lots of great mandolin and fiddle, plus former Bluegrass Boy Bob Black plays banjo and 5-string resonator guitar.  I don't know that it's available from the typical online sellers, but PM me if you're interested in tracking down a CD.  I can help you get in touch with the artists.

----------


## David Lewis

Just seconding jethro Tull. 'A Christmas song' is just, to me, sublime.

----------


## Mandoviol

> No mando, but the Flecktones' Christmas album is a real hoot.


Yeah there is; Andy Statman's on a couple tracks!

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Don't forget "Sugar Plums", a Christmas compilation on Sugar Hill Records.  Tim O'Brien, Red Knuckles, Doyle Lawson, Peter Rowan, Bluegrass Cardinals, Seldom Scene... lots of mandolin.  But, maybe my favorite Christmas song ever, Doc Watson singing "Christmas Lullaby".

Interesting trivia....the photo on the cover of "An Americana Christmas" has one of my guitars on it, a 12 fret koa 000-45.  Gruhn had the guitar at the time, and I believe provided the photo of the instruments for the cover.  This was one of my first dozen or so instruments.  Quite a kick when I saw it years ago!
Lynn

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

You can find Sugar Plums here..... other places too, I'm sure.

http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Plums-Ho.../dp/B000000F20

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Don't forget "Sugar Plums", a Christmas compilation on Sugar Hill Records.  Tim O'Brien, Red Knuckles, Doyle Lawson, Peter Rowan, Bluegrass Cardinals, Seldom Scene... lots of mandolin.  But, maybe my favorite Christmas song ever, Doc Watson singing "Christmas Lullaby".
> 
> Interesting trivia....the photo on the cover of "An Americana Christmas" has one of my guitars on it, a 12 fret koa 000-45.  Gruhn had the guitar at the time, and I believe provided the photo of the instruments for the cover.  This was one of my first dozen or so instruments.  Quite a kick when I saw it years ago!
> Lynn


Here's that image:

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Another great Christmas CD.  "Comfort and Joy" by John Cowan.  Produced by Walter Carter.  Walter plays mandola and mandocello, Matt Flinner on mandolin, Shad Cobb on fiddle.
http://www.amazon.com/Comfort-Joy-Jo...omfort+%26+joy

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Thought I'd save these for possible future reference, the recording art we're using on the Cafe home page. Links to purchase points for these can be found in the opening post.

----------


## ebeja

Not just to listen but also good for learning:
Allan Alexander´s book/CD "Christmas Musik for Mandolin"

http://home.earthlink.net/~guitarand..._mandolin.html

----------


## AlanN

Our own F5Loar did a Christmas recording, if I can find it, I'll post a photo. Trouble is, all the instruments on it are old sounding....

----------


## Wolfboy

Gotta add one of my absolute favorites: Winter Tidings by Al Petteway and Amy White. A goodly amount of mandolin (Amy) and bouzouki (Al), along with guitars, Celtic harp, piano, Appalachian dulcimer, percussion and whatever else they feel like picking up. Definitely one of my desert island Christmas CDs.

In the only-has-mandolin-on-one-track-but-worth-having-anyway category: Winter Solstice: A Windham Hill Collection has a beautiful medley of "Even So, Lord Jesus, Quickly Come/Sons of Eve Reward My Tidings" by the Modern Mandolin Quartet that's worth the price of the CD. Lots of other nice non-mando stuff on there too, by Windham Hill regulars like George Winston, Liz Story, Will Ackerman, etc.

And in the plugging-our-own-recordings category  :Smile:  I'll just mention my Christmas Eve is Here - mandolin and/or cittern on six out of sixteen tracks. Hope that qualifies!

----------

aphillips

----------


## scapier

I'm just tickled to be included on any list.

Spencer

----------


## shawnee creek

Bluegrass and White Snow by Patty Loveless.

----------

ioper8

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> And in the plugging-our-own-recordings category  I'll just mention my Christmas Eve is Here - mandolin and/or cittern on six out of sixteen tracks. Hope that qualifies!


Added!

----------


## aphillips

Nice recording Robin! Glad you plugged it - I just bought it on itunes!

----------


## Richard J

Here's my favorite, A Gift of Song by Mason Williams. Many pieces have a mandolin, fiddle, guitar, ukelele. All songs are acoustics only, no voices.

----------


## sdmandomj

I just got Jesse McReynolds' Christmas CD, 'A Mandolin Christmas', and am really enjoying it.  Order from his website http://jimandjesse.com/merchandise.php.

----------


## AlanN

Not a recording you can obtain, but Dempsey Young recorded a few Christmas numbers at home - Jingle Bell Rock, Santa Claus Is Coming To Town, a couple of others. He used a backing rhythm track to do his thing, very cool to hear the D-man on these.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

You can't beat the Melonious Quartet  from France for this kind of thing.

From their classic album 'Au Sud de la Mandoline', here is a set of carols from Provence.

Suite de noels provencaux.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...dm_mu_dp_trk18

----------


## AlanN

Forgot about this baby, featuring the lovely and talented Ben Winship:

Loose Ties: Yule Ties 
A perennial favorite! Limited edition, re-released in 1999. The original cuts have been digitally remastered and are presented here along with two new bonus tracks.

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
Frosty the Snowman 
Greensleeves
Children Go Where I Send Thee 
Christmastime's a Comin'
The First Noel
Sleighride
I'll be there with Bells On
Jingle Bell Rock
Christmas For Cowboys *
The Christmas Song *
Song for a Winter's Night
Noel Reprise
We Wish you a Merry Christmas *

* previously unreleased

http://store.benwinship.com/Loose-Ti...ies-SRR010.htm

----------

Dave Hulse

----------


## Martin Jonas

> OK, nice shopping list, but which particular Xmas songs do you folks play yourselves ?


This comes under both categories: My favourite Christmas album (containing a fair mandolin proportion) has long been Drive The Cold Winter Away by Horslips.

The title track of that album is one of my favourite Christmas carols to play myself (also known by the alternative title "_In Praise of Christmas_"), and I recently stumbled across a great four-part harmony arrangement, which I've recorded on triple-tracked tenor guitar for the Christmas Tunes thread in the Song-A-Week Social Group.  It's originally from Playford's Dancing Master.

Link to PDF sheet music



I'm also fond of the four Christmas albums that Maddy Prior has recorded with The Carnival Band: A Tapestry of Carols, "Carols and Capers", "An Evening of Carols and Capers" (live DVD/double-CD) and "Gold, Frankincense and Myrrh".  The Carnival Band play mainly replica early music instruments, but this includes various forms of mandolins and citterns.

Martin

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I've put most of the recordings into an amazon ListMania List for long-term keeps. Will be useful next year and beyond. I've said it before, but the best mandolin web site in the world is amazon.com. They have just about everything... and more.

----------


## atlekvia

How about Novel Arch's "December"?  :Smile:  http://www.amazon.com/December/dp/B006HAPWRI/

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> How about Novel Arch's "December"?  http://www.amazon.com/December/dp/B006HAPWRI/


Ah, that's a good one. I've seen and heard this one but missed it. This is why we ask for input. Assume that's your band.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Just remembered another nice one, specially for the vintage instrument fanatics here on the Cafe: Gregg Miner's "Christmas Collection" CDs (two volumes), 27 Christmas tunes played on a hundred different vintage instruments from his bottomless collection of plucked vintage instruments, including a complete set of Gibson mandolins (on Bach's Jesu, Joy Of Man's Desiring):

Link to CD page on Gregg's site
Link to the list of instruments used

Martin

----------


## PolicyBlues

Late to the party but, Hull & Larson "The Goose Is Getting Fat", has mando or mandocello, on 10 of the 22 tracks. Available from Dave Hull's website: http://www.dakotadavehull.com/recordings.html.

Michael

----------


## mrmando

Well, Seattle Mandolin Orchestra is mere weeks away from having our Christmas CD out. Looks like the release date will be Dec. 3 -- with luck we won't miss the party entirely. I'll post artwork and CDBaby/Amazon links when they are finalized. 

In addition to the standard fare we'll have a couple of pieces from "Mandolin Messiah" and my own very weird arrangement of "Briing a Torch, Jeanette, Isabella."

----------


## Talbot Dale

I don't think anyone has added Wyatt Rice and Rickie Simpkin's "New Acoustic Christmas." There is some great mando playing on these arrangements.
https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/wrrs

Tal

----------


## walter carter

Also check out John Cowan's Comfort & Joy. All the parts that are usually assigned to horns and string sections are played by mandolin-family instruments, from the "horn" lines in Smoky Robinson's "Christmas Every Day" to the quartet of Gilchrists backing John on "Ave Maria."

----------


## lorrainehornig

I love Butch Baldassari's Evergreen...the music book is available on Amazon as well. Beautiful renditions of classic Chrismas songs.

----------


## mrmando

OK, here is ours, finally. "Rejoice" by the Seattle Mandolin Orchestra: 

http://seattlemandolin.org/Rejoice.htm

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/seattlemandolinorchestra3



Lot of fun putting this together. We recorded most of it in Pearl Jam's studio, which was a real hoot.  Just finished a pair of "Mandolin Messiah" concerts and nearly quadrupled our audience from last year.

----------


## David Lewis

Another vote here for Jethro Tull.

----------


## Shelby Eicher

How about the Modern Mandolin Quartet and the Nashville Mandolin Ensemble?

----------


## mandroid

'Family Guy'   had a song yesterday night, not destined to be a Classic ,
 because It lampooned the over consumption of the commercialized Holiday .

----------


## JH Murray

A new entry from Eva Holbrook and her talented sisters in SHEL. They are giving away their 2014 Christmas EP for free. http://shel.cashmusic.org/ 
They have a music video for it at- http://bit.ly/1z3S2qy 
Enjoy!

----------


## mrmando

Also posted this down in the Classical thread ... 

The Seattle Mandolin Orchestra has been doing these "Mandolin Messiah" concerts for four years now. Last weekend's show was by all accounts the best of the lot, and we were able to get Al Bergstein to shoot video footage and J. M. McNulty to record the sound. So here is what it looks and sounds like (through a pair of omni-pattern condenser mics). 

I know many folks are curious about this but can't necessarily make it out to Seattle to see what it's all about. We have footage and sound from the entire concert, and if it all turns out as well as the Hallelujah Chorus, perhaps we can make a full-length video available in some form. 

But for now, here's our Christmas/Hanukkah/Festivus/fill-in-the-blank gift to the mandolin community. Please enjoy responsibly.

----------


## Demetrius

http://trippinglily.bigcartel.com/pr...christmas-live

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Just to get a start on your Christmas overload, a courtesy bump of this thread.

 :Coffee:

----------


## ioper8

As Shawnee said above, Bluegrass White Snow by Patty Loveless is my go to.

----------


## ForestWalker

I highly recommend adding Claire Lynchs wonderful Holiday! CD to the list!




> The Mandolin Cafe's definitive mandolin Christmas list, below. More images than we're allowed to upload so we'll list them instead. Many of these are rotating on the Cafe home page at various times during late November and Decmeber.
> 
> See: the Mandolin Cafe's official amazon.com Christmas List
> 
> Butch Baldassari's _Evergreen_ -amazon | Elderly | SoundArt Recordings
> David Grisman's _Acoustic Christmas_ - amazon | Acoustic Oasis
> Karen Mal & Will Taylor, _A Mandolin Christmas_ - amazon
> Brian Oberlin, _Solo Christmas Swing_ - amazon | CDBaby
> Alan and Bonnie Epstein, _Come In From The Cold_ - Elderly | amazon | CDBaby
> ...

----------


## Dave Simmons

I really appreciate this annul list, saying what's "the best" only starts arguments but for me, Butch's Evergreen is as magical today as it was the day it first came out. The tone, the taste, the song selection are all so wonderful. For me it remains a lasting legacy for Butch.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

It's that time again. We know who's been naughty and nice.

----------


## Hubs

Brian Oberlin’s „Solo Christmas Swing“ has been the most played CD in my car during the last few months, so I think it is time to have a pause till march.

----------


## V70416

Listening to Butch's Evergreen is an uplifting thing for me. Then I put on The Travelers with Butch,John R. and Robin Bullock. Good stuff.(check out "Birdland Bounce" a Reischman composition!) 

Learned a buch of tunes from Butch's instructionals when I was starting out on mandolin. 

Robin Bullock and Steve Baughman do an annual Christmas show every year in Macon,Ga. This year they are including a harp player,Sue Richards. It is put on by Joe Cullison of Acoustic Productions fame. Joe brings lots of great talent to perform at his get togethers.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Just added:

----------


## Bob Buckingham

The only link for Evergreen that works is the SoundArt, unless you want to pay $28 on Amazon.  Is there somewhere to get a digital version of Evergreen?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> The only link for Evergreen that works is the SoundArt, unless you want to pay $28 on Amazon.  Is there somewhere to get a digital version of Evergreen?


Amazon: $9.99 CD, $8.99 MP3.

https://www.amazon.com/Evergreen-Man...dp/B00LIEC3FW/

This is a pretty old list. The music doesn't get old, but the links sometimes go awry or change or get served elsewhere. Not actively updating that information. And of course free on Spotify with an account.

----------


## Bob Buckingham

I missed that, thanks!

----------


## Gregg Miner

Thanks, Martin!  Folks can listen to all the tunes for free (the new musician's business model) at all the usual places. I also have tons of physical copies left - FREE for any friends here at the Café. Just need postage (the set weighs over a pound). PM me through any of my 3 web sites. Best, g

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

That time of the year to once again to resurrect this listing.

----------


## mandocrucian

The all-acoustic skiffle-swing holiday combo features *Dan Hicks*, Commander Cody alumni and S.F. Bay Area luminaries Greg Dewey (Country Joe), Tim Eschliman (Rhythmtown-Jive, Commander Cody), Turtle Vandemarr, Austin deLone (Commander Cody, Nick Lowe), Paul Rogers, (Those Darn Accordions!) Jim Rothermel (Jesse Colin Young), and Blake Richardson. Songs include _Rudolf the Bald Headed Reindeer, Santa Claus Wants Some Lovin', Gee Rudolf, Ain't I Good To You?, I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and Write Myself a Christmas Card_ and _Somebody Stole My Santa Claus Suit._

----------


## Wolfboy

A worthy one that came to my attention last year but has been out since 2013 is _Christmas Lights_ by Chris Newman and Maire Ní Chathasaigh. Plenty of mandolin, along with harp and guitar, fiddle and flute here and there, and bass and drums on some tracks giving it a slight Fairport/Steeleye kind of vibe. Lovely stuff. http://www.oldbridgemusic.com/christmaslights.htm

And just in the interest of keeping info updated now that CDBaby has ceased operations as an online store, my _Christmas Eve is Here_ CD is now available (as a download or a physical CD) from my Bandcamp page, https://robinbullock.bandcamp.com. Thx!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Choro das Tres has a new Christmas album just announced but apparently was recorded in 2020 with their father who passed away during the pandemic. Unsure of the actual release date... could be 2020. Listening on Spotify. Christmas Music with a choro twist!

----------

Nbayrfr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Choro das Tres has a new Christmas album just announced but apparently was recorded in 2020 with their father who passed away during the pandemic. Unsure of the actual release date... could be 2020. Listening on Spotify. Christmas Music with a choro twist!


Just saw this, downloaded it immediately and gave it a first listen whole making dinner. Fantastic stuff! 'The Nutcracker: Pas De Deux' and 'Ave Maria (Intermezzo Sinfonico' really caught my ear.

----------

